# long time lurker



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

Hey everybody, this is my first post here and intro. I've been lurking for a while now and wanted to put up some photos of my house at Halloween. I live in the far west suburbs of Chicago and love Halloween (go figure). I've learned that I need to take more pictures this year. Hopefully I will take some pictures of my works in progress, a fog chiller tombstone and my first pneumatic. Anyways, here are a few pictures I have.

http://www.halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=435


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

Welcome to the street, very nice looking haunt!


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome allreagray.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Great Photo's and welcome!


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## colinsuds (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the street~


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

You were a lurker and still decided to join?  Welcome to the street!


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

Excellent pics ! welcome!


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone. Hopefully I contribute a little.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome aboard. Love those columns, but I think the family pic was my favorite.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Good pics, did you make that entry way??? Welcom and hope you like it here.


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

Yes I did. It's made of 2x4s, pink foam and a lot of carving. The gates are PVC pipe.


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hi and welcome, allreagray! Nice pics and props...thanks for sharing!


----------



## Vikeman (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey allreagray! I'm new here also, they are a bunch of nice folks here. Love your columns!


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome home allreagray. Nice pics.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Welcome, 
Love the stone gates
thanks for sharing


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I love the wall of family pics! Those are great!


----------



## TearyThunder (Jul 1, 2006)

Hi and Welcome. I hope you have enjoyed the forum so far!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Velcome and may i add WoW! Your pics are vonderful! I Love your gates! Thanks for sharing :> Hope you like it here! Velcome Home! :>


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Welcome to the group Allreagray!!! Great pictures. Thanx for sharing with us. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pictures; Loved the family portrait!


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Welcome. I too live in a sub of Chicago.


----------



## allreagray (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks again everyone.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome 
What is it with all the folks from chicago way?


----------

